# Old wives tale busted.



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2018)

[h=3]Tale: Dab whiskey on a baby’s gums to help with teething pain.[/h]Parents in the early 20th century used to swear by this unorthodox teething method—and somehow, some moms and dads still pass this parenting tip around today. But whether or not this old wives’ tale works is irrelevant, seeing as just a few drops of alcohol can be toxic to an infant.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2018)

[h=3]Tale: Sitting too close to the television screen will make you go blind.[/h]Though today this old wives’ tale is entirely erroneous, there actually was once a time when sitting too close to your television set could harm your health. Evidently, General Electric produced color TVs back in the 1960s that emitted up to 100,000 times more radiation than federal health officials considered to be safe—and though the television sets were recalled almost immediately, the superstition remains.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2018)

That TV tale was interesting! I remember being warned about sitting too close.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 29, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> That TV tale was interesting! I remember being warned about sitting too close.



Me, too.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 29, 2018)

*Sitting too close to the television screen will make you go blind.

**Dab whiskey on a baby’s gums to help with teething pain.

*Well now, that certainly clears up a couple questions I had about my early childhood


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 30, 2018)

I remember once when a friend had a brother with a toothache who was crying. We put some alcohol on a swab and put it on the tooth. Two or three applications later and he was singing.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## wvnewbie (Nov 30, 2018)

Pappy said:


> *Tale: Dab whiskey on a baby’s gums to help with teething pain.*
> 
> Parents in the early 20th century used to swear by this unorthodox teething method—and somehow, some moms and dads still pass this parenting tip around today. But whether or not this old wives’ tale works is irrelevant, seeing as just a few drops of alcohol can be toxic to an infant.


~~~~~~~~~~

Not whiskey!  Lime flavored vidka.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 30, 2018)

Here’s one I never heard of......

[h=3]Tale: Carry an acorn around to stay forever young.[/h]There’s no special healing powers in these nuts, but many people believe regardless that carrying one around will keep them healthy. Why? The oak tree is known for its unusually long life—and in hauling around the seed of this tree, people hope to achieve that same longevity. And instead of keeping an acorn on your person and hoping for eternal life, live forever (or close to it) instead by eating these


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 2, 2018)

12 old wives tales that are actually true.

https://www.kidspot.com.au/health/w...mage-gallery/3328c32214ea0b1e4f578acbc7801d80








Yeah, yeah â we all know eating fruit and veggies every day is important for our overall health. But an âappleâ? A âdayâ? Turns out those old wives werenât just nagging â¦ they were actually spot on. A 2013 study found that if all people aged over 50 in the UK ate just one apple per day, they would actually prevent â or delay â 8500 heart attacks and strokes every year. So let them eat apples!">


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2018)

Ths was fun reading, but what is "â€˜appleâ€™" in your post, plz?


----------



## Falcon (Dec 2, 2018)

That's what I'd like to know too,  RadishRose.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2018)

Falcon, I looked up  â€, LOL has something to do with Stack Overflow......sounds like an Apple coding issue.

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7861358/strange-characters-in-database-text-Ã-Ã-¢-â-€#7889628

Greek to me!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 2, 2018)

Very fun thread.


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 11, 2018)

I have no idea about the cApple thingy. I just copied the site info and the apple wasn't the only one on it but I didn't look to see if all were like that.


----------



## NanDee (Jan 10, 2019)

If anyone is interested - I just done this old wives tale quiz - some of the correct answers were surprising.

https://offbeat.topix.com/quiz/18388/qidx1

I scored 71%


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 10, 2019)

Those are formatting codes from the original article.   Looks like there were quotation marks around certain words which turned into formatting codes when copied.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 10, 2019)

I tried NanDee's quiz.  Scored 89% but I disagree with some of their answers. :lol:


----------

